# Fiance visa to marry my British fiance working in Germany



## knighto

Hello everyone, glad to be part of this very nice and helpful community forum.

I am a Syrian national living in Brazil, my fiance is British and we were planing on getting married in London early 2013 but she received a good job offer in Berlin last month and just moved there last week. I already quit my job in Brazil anticipating the move to unite with her but now that she's in Germany we're a bit lost. 

Can I apply for some sort of fiance visa to Germany although she's not German but still an EU citizen? If so where can I find the requirements? Once I'm there can we get married in Germany although none of us is German?

Also I read somewhere that basic German language is required from non EU fiances of German citizens, but considering she's English and even she doesn't speak any German it seems to me it wouldn't make sense that they ask me to know German!

Thank you all in advance for your helpful and prompt replies.


P.S. Please ignore "originally from Russia" above, I don't know how that mistake happened!


----------



## lessenich

knighto said:


> Hello everyone, glad to be part of this very nice and helpful community forum.
> 
> I am a Syrian national living in Brazil, my fiance is British and we were planing on getting married in London early 2013 but she received a good job offer in Berlin last month and just moved there last week. I already quit my job in Brazil anticipating the move to unite with her but now that she's in Germany we're a bit lost.
> 
> Can I apply for some sort of fiance visa to Germany although she's not German but still an EU citizen? If so where can I find the requirements? Once I'm there can we get married in Germany although none of us is German?
> 
> Also I read somewhere that basic German language is required from non EU fiances of German citizens, but considering she's English and even she doesn't speak any German it seems to me it wouldn't make sense that they ask me to know German!
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your helpful and prompt replies.
> 
> P.S. Please ignore "originally from Russia" above, I don't know how that mistake happened!


Welcome to the forum, is difficult to marry in Germany even for Germans it takes time Your sponsor can invite you then both of you will go to Denmark get marry it will cost you about 2000 euro. After the marriage you can apply for aufenthaltserlaubnis. in foreign office in Berlin


----------



## knighto

Thanks.. that's not a problem, we can get married in Denmark, I have friends there anyway! But 2000 euros? why so much?

But what about visa, any more detailed information? that's the biggest concern for now.


----------



## lessenich

knighto said:


> Thanks.. that's not a problem, we can get married in Denmark, I have friends there anyway! But 2000 euros? why so much?
> 
> But what about visa, any more detailed information? that's the biggest concern for now.


Your sponsor just need to invite you down then both of you can go to Denmark but you need to book a date with the marriage registry you can do it on line send all the documents they need cause they might need to Verify them but since you said you have friends there they may be of great assistance to you


----------

